# Fastest non-freestyle-er



## rubiksarlen (Jul 26, 2011)

So I just wanted to know who's the faster non-freestyle BLD cuber out there...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2011)

Define "freestyle".


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 26, 2011)

Faz/Conny I'd guess. Not sure though.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Define "freestyle".



using comms to solve the cube blindfolded....i'm not counting freestyle M2 and TuRBo...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> using comms to solve the cube blindfolded....i'm not counting freestyle M2 and TuRBo...


 
I'm making a joke about the thread yesterday.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 26, 2011)

so you mean BH...


----------

